# Possible Server Reboot



## TulsaJeff (Jul 5, 2007)

It seems that we may be having some problems with the server.. nothing a reboot won't fix.

It has to do with having so many folks on at one time and if it was not a holiday period I would be inclined to think we needed to upgrade again.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Growth is a good thing but it also has its downside on the money side of things..

Anyway.. if it continues to have problems just let me know and I will reboot the server if needed.

Please report any slowness, pages that refuse to load, anything out of the ordinary.

Thanks!!!

Note: In the event of a server reboot, everyone would be kicked off for about 3 minutes and if that happens just go fix a sammich and get you something cold to drink and it should be ready to log in when you get back.


----------



## tonto1117 (Jul 5, 2007)

Had this happen this morning. Hope you are correct about it being from all the holiday traffic....will keep my fingers crossed. Thanks Jeff.


----------



## jts70 (Jul 5, 2007)

Jeff, 

Thanks for all your hard work and efforts!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 5, 2007)

a big thanx from me too jeff.


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 8, 2007)

It's not required or even solicited but keep in mind there is a "Tip Jar" to help with the site maintenance and upgrades. Many of us chipped in to help provide the current version of the site and I'm sure when the chips are down we'll do it again.

Thanks again to Jeff for all the work and hours put into keeping this site user friendly and up to date.


----------



## monty (Jul 8, 2007)

Now that's funny! Here I was cursing my service which runs at the speed of molasses and there really was a problem. My apologies for not recognizing the situation.

If you folks experience the problem again and you see me logged on gimme a nudge and I will effect a reboot!

Cheers!


----------



## fuzzynavel (Jul 14, 2007)

hey jeff, if smf ends up needing an upgrade shoot me a pm with your planed hardware and bandwidth needs and id be more then happy to lend you a hand


----------

